# show me your puppy pictures



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hunter's first day home 


Hunter Born 4/6/13


----------



## Bryce_ (Mar 26, 2014)

12 weeks!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bryce_ said:


> 12 weeks!


Thanks for sharing so cute!!


----------



## Bryce_ (Mar 26, 2014)

thank you! yours too!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Great looking pup  he looks so much like our boy Kailash. Here are some pics of him, and our girl Enakai too


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mickeynads said:


> Great looking pup  he looks so much like our boy Kailash. Here are some pics of him, and our girl Enakai too


Very cute your dogs look adorable and fluffy!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

my all time favorite crazy puppy picture


and this log one + a few more


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My pup Rebell in age progression from 11 weeks to 19 weeks where he is 51.6 lbs. last Thursday.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Jake when he was 4 months old:


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> my all time favorite crazy puppy picture
> 
> 
> and this log one + a few more


Long hair GSD seem so much cuter seriously!!!! thanks sharing!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

SoCal Rebell said:


> My pup Rebell in age progression from 11 weeks to 19 weeks where he is 51.6 lbs. last Thursday.


Such a handsome boy


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

fredh said:


> Jake when he was 4 months old:


So adorable love the look he's giving! Lol


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Harley at four months old, when we brought him home. (Top photo)
Varick and I. 12 weeks, four weeks after I got him. (Bottom photo)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Harley at four months old, when we brought him home. (Top photo)
> Varick and I. 9 weeks, one week after I got him. (Bottom photo)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Athena and Pegasus as babies

Sinister 18 weeks


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> Athena and Pegasus as babies
> 
> Sinister 18 weeks


So cute!


----------



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

12 weeks. With his little buddy


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

The day I brought her home on Jan 2 at 7.5 weeks old.









Here she is a couple days ago at 20 weeks.









She's growing up so quickly!


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

samantha @ 7 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


Katrina 4 months!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

GRANBYsyztem said:


> 12 weeks. With his little buddy


 So adorable!


----------

